# كتاب optical fiber



## م/آية الرحمن (28 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم عايزة لو سمحتو كتاب 
Optical Fiber communication 
Principles & Proction 
BY / John senior 

وأكون شاكرة لكم جدا


----------



## نسور العراق (30 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم أخت ايه الرحمن
هذه الروابط واضن ان تستفيدي بها انشاء الله
http://www.4shared.com/get/MYXS2c3R/Optical_Fiber_Communication__-.html
http://www.4shared.com/get/3Xdp-zNA/19911505-Fiber-Optical-Communhti.html
واضن هذا الافضل
http://books.google.com/books?hl=ar&lr=&id=7HtqsEOMkXUC&oi=fnd&pg=PR19&dq=Optical+Fiber+communication+Principles+%26+Production+BY+/+John+senior&ots=BEK6cOmMyH&sig=-A4gnfKJEfhis52tgn1UIZz_V48#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------

